# Lake Guntersville Duck Report



## Old Wingmaster

Am getting some very positive reports about Gadwalls and other waterfowl numbers growing in numbers at the N' Sauty and Coon Creek Refuges. DNR has been pumping water in at Raccoon Creek for over a week now. On the down side is most of the planting done by the DNR was ruined by spring flooding so food sources in the area will be minimal.


----------



## Hen-Slayer GA

Thanks.... Wow... It never ends does it?


----------



## Old Wingmaster

My buddy just came out of the land he has hunting rights on this morning and the report is simply stated " Poor ".

The DNR can't pump water right now into the sloughs at Raccoon Creek because the water level on the river is too low. Did not see anything but a few wood ducks in those backwater sloughs and as stated in prior post the food sources that are normally available in prior years is not available now, bottom line: no water and no food = No Ducks!

Only ducks he is seeing are on larger bodies of water-says Jones Creek area is holding some birds and several other areas so what looked pretty good a week or so ago is not the report I got today.


----------



## Hen-Slayer GA

again.... really man....


----------



## h20fowlin

Hwy Wingmaster, bring that weak stuff to GWF.

Nitro is waiting on you. Poser.


----------



## Old Wingmaster

*Duck hunting-poor at Guntersville*​Hunted with several other Gentlemen from Wednesday afternoon till Sunday Morning.
Duck Hunting was extremely poor at Guntersville this past week, few ducks and too many hunters. Saw no limits taken by anybody at the Creekstone Lodge in Mud Creek. Most of the folks spent all day trying to scratch out 2 or 3 birds, hunting most of the day and most checked out Saturday afternoon and gave up. 

We had folks trying to hunt the North areas around Stevenson and we hunted south from Goose Pond to South Sauty.

Water levels are high on the river and Wannville is full of water which is well into planted areas, however most of the crops failed to produce food for the ducks so not much hope for holding any in the refuges..We are headed to SW Louisiana after Christmas to find them.


----------



## killerv

GWF is a joke. They "talk" mentoring young duck hunters but when they get the chance, they fail miserably. It's all about them, them, them and how many hours they've slept in a boat. Gets old.


----------



## seminole_sigmanu

killerv said:


> GWF is a joke. They "talk" mentoring young duck hunters but when they get the chance, they fail miserably. It's all about them, them, them and how many hours they've slept in a boat. Gets old.




Yeah, I bet it does suck when you can cyberscout...


----------



## killerv

seminole_sigmanu said:


> Yeah, I bet it does suck when you can cyberscout...



I wasn't talking about cyberscouting. Talking about treating people decent in general. Asking yourself, if someone said this to my child, how would I like it?...before you post.


----------

